# What the F is wrong with some people???



## Smiffy (Jan 20, 2020)

At work yesterday (Sunday) and the phone rings about 2pm.
"Customer" on the other end has a service booked for tomorrow, (Monday), morning and is expecting the car to be collected, but is ringing to say that neither him, nor his wife will be there as they both have doctors appointments.
I ask him if he would like to cancel the appointment but he says "No I still need the service done"
I then explain that I have got nobody there on service as it is a Sunday afternoon, and I can arrange for somebody to phone him in the morning to re-arrange the service appointment.
He doesn't want me to do that either.
When I ask him what he would like to do, he says "I was hoping to get it done now"......
I again explain that being a Sunday our workshops aren't open, etc. etc. and I'm met with a tirade of abuse, on what a crap garage we are, how he is disgusted with his treatment, and that he is going to phone Peugeot UK to complain about us.
I tried to explain but he wouldn't let me talk, and hung up. Unfortunately I lost it with the bloke.
I tried to phone him back to explain calmly and collectively why we couldn't carry out a service but again got a mouthful and he hung up.
Expecting a phone call from Peugeot UK today with his complaint.
I give up.


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 20, 2020)

I don't give people that extreme a second thought. What's the point?

As an aside, you'd like the opening hours here in Spain. Ok there's the siesta time - open mornings and evenings. But a number of garages don't open Saturdays - their choice. And no retail business over a certain sq/m is allowed to open on Sundays - new law from about 2 weeks back.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 20, 2020)

The other thing that's annoying me Brian is the fact that he's ringing at 2pm on a Sunday to say that his car can't be collected because he and his wife have doctors appointments.
Now you and I know that you can't make a doctors appointment, let alone two, on a Sunday. He must have made those appointments a few days ago.
So why did he leave it until the last minute to advise us????


----------



## Hobbit (Jan 20, 2020)

Not sure about his GP but I could book mine online. That said, getting an appointment in less than 2 weeks was impossible. Also, was he going to be at the docs all day? Er no, so drop the car in before or immediately after. Bit of a door handle


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jan 20, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			The other anything thing Brian is the fact that he's ringing at 2pm on a Sunday to say that his car can't be collected because he and his wife have doctors appointments.
Now you and I know that you can't make a doctors appointment, let alone two, on a Sunday. He must have made those appointments a few days ago.
So why did he leave it until the last minute to advise us????
		
Click to expand...

I totally understand he’s a grade A knob and ignorant with it.
Unfortunately his doctors might be like ours and you can book an appointment on line 24/7 if there are any appointments available, ours release appointments every day, so it is possible he did book them in on a sunday, but that is still no excuse for his behaviour.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Jan 20, 2020)

There are a lot of angry folks out there these days - with simmering resentments and massive feelings of entitlement - so if they want it; they want it their way; and they should get it when it suits them...and if they don’t ... well whinge complain - pretty grim really.

See also the NHS...and why so many nurses and doctors are jacking it in...but it’s everywhere...even where and when the service is being provided on a voluntary basis and free.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 20, 2020)

Must be going to the GPs for stress ... just because orange light is on the dash it doesn't mean drop everything! The complaint to Peugeot UK is for inducing panic .
You gave him all the reasonable options, he may go elsewhere he may not, but as Brian says don't waste too much time on it.

I used to get complaints about the TPMS lights going off in manager cars around September early November. Basically low pressure warning lights. The message would have a please inflate your tyres back to placard. However the managers all thought the TPMS sensor was causing undue alarm and wasn't necessary despite it being legislation in the States since 2006 and Europe since 2014 ish. There were always senior managers and directors asking for meetings, just because they could not be bothered to inflate their tyres. One such manager sent a direct mail to me complaining ..
My response was to tell him that I too was being unduly stressed by a warning light and that it was frequently coming on roughly 290- 320 mile intervals and it was making me uncomfortable and I could not understand why this fault was so frequent. On the bottom line I had a picture of it and the line, "it does seem to clear itself after I have been to the fuel station.." 

Another director made such a fuss, I had to report to his desk collect his keys and go and check his warning light for him ... he had a nail in the front left, I took a picture of it and said looks like the TPMS is working inside it's parameters ... The air is thin at the top and common sense, seems to be the first casualty.


----------



## Swango1980 (Jan 20, 2020)

Would he have been so angry had you simply not answered the phone, and an answer phone message simply said you were closed on a Sunday? He sounds like a complete idiot, I'd just laugh at him and ensure he phones Peugeot to complain that you won't do the work on his car when you are closed on a Sunday. While he is at it, he might as well complain that you don't offer a service where you can evaluate his medical problems instead of going to the GP, or do his shopping, or something else completely irrelevant.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Jan 20, 2020)

I will also concur that he is a nob


----------



## pokerjoke (Jan 20, 2020)

The trouble is today people live to work not work to live.Working on a Sunday at your age is mental,go and enjoy life mate.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Jan 20, 2020)

Ignore and move on remembering that 99% of the customers you meet are decent folk.


----------



## Don Barzini (Jan 20, 2020)

Most people are generally nice and generally reasonable.

A minority of people are absolute a-holes.

The trouble is that when you work with the general public, there's a tendency to dwell on and remember the a-holes.


----------



## Lazkir (Jan 20, 2020)

I'm sure Bunkermagnet will confirm that we have it just the same in our trade.
Had one guy phone up at 23:45 to see if we could get within the hour to repair his tumble dryer, I'm home based so just answered the phone out of curiosity more than anything else.
He wasn't happy either when I said no, but I could call the following day. He refused and said he go elsewhere 

I could genuinely write a book about the mad customers I've had over the past 35 years or so, you never know I might get round to it one day , but yes, the world is full of knobs!


----------



## Slab (Jan 20, 2020)

Lazkir said:



			I'm sure Bunkermagnet will confirm that we have it just the same in our trade.
Had one guy phone up at 23:45 to see if we could get within the hour to repair his tumble dryer, I'm home based so just answered the phone out of curiosity more than anything else.
He wasn't happy either when I said no, but I could call the following day. He refused and said he go elsewhere 

*I could genuinely write a book about the mad customers I've had over the past 35 years or so,* you never know I might get round to it one day , *but yes, the world is full of knobs!*

Click to expand...

The trouble is all these people are also members of one forum or another (& the same happens on here) they'd post on forum (leaving out their poor behaviour) presenting their case as the person wronged etc and then plenty of folks would be telling them to get right onto social media channels


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 20, 2020)

When I was a teenager I worked evenings in a restaurant one winter. Most people are pleasant, some are lovely and a small number need to be run over. Sadly, you tend to remember those in the latter group more. It did make me realise that I did not want to work in a profession that brings me into contact with the public though. Now, if anyone is abusive or unpleasant, generally rare in business, I simply tell them I am going to put the phone down and we will not deal with them any further. It can be quite amusing when they ring back a few minutes later starting with the line, 'I think we got cut off there'. 'No, I put the phone down because you were abusive and I am going to do it again now'. The joy of having your own business.

In the case of the OP, you have to hope that Peugeot will back you up once the situation is explained. If not you have to question them and how they allow their employees to be treated. Zero tolerance etc.


----------



## Leftie (Jan 20, 2020)

Are you sure it wasn't one of this Forum's idiot trollers winding you up Smiffy?


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 20, 2020)

A pity your call wasn't recorded , it would back your story up and confirm he's a knob


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 20, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			A pity your call wasn't recorded
		
Click to expand...

It was. 😉😉😉


----------



## Don Barzini (Jan 20, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			When I was a teenager I worked evenings in a restaurant one winter. Most people are pleasant, some are lovely and a small number need to be run over. Sadly, you tend to remember those in the latter group more. *It did make me realise that I did not want to work in a profession that brings me into contact with the public though*.
		
Click to expand...

It's for this exact reason I want all my kids to get a job dealing with the general public as soon as they're old enough. They need to see the general public at their worst to get a taste of what the world is really like.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 20, 2020)

As Lazkir has eluded, our industry is full of people who are only interested in themselves, and expect everything right then right now.
It's the modern, social media and internet based lives everyone craves. Everyones an expert on anything thanks to the internet regardless of common sense or practical ability levels, and as a result of the immediate supply of  internet info they expect instant satisfaction of their actual issue.
I am very adept at letting things like your phone ranter flow over my head. Life's too short, and if they can't be civil and reasonable then they are going to be disappointed


----------



## drdel (Jan 20, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			The other thing that's annoying me Brian is the fact that he's ringing at 2pm on a Sunday to say that his car can't be collected because he and his wife have doctors appointments.
Now you and I know that you can't make a doctors appointment, let alone two, on a Sunday. He must have made those appointments a few days ago.
So why did he leave it until the last minute to advise us????
		
Click to expand...

Many moons ago when I was a young MD of a dealership (Ford) we were asked to cover a Sunday breakdown in our town by the AA. T'was a simple broken cable issue but the lady in question would not allow our Ford mechanic to touch her VW and gave our guy a tirade of abuse!!  He returned to the dealership having done nowt. The AA agreed to get a VW dealer out but not for 4/5 hrs.

3 months later we received a court summons suing us and the AA for causing her stress and thus a miscarriage.  That and numerous people trying to drive off without paying or passing dodgy cheques convinced me to sell the company and do something more fun.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 20, 2020)

drdel said:



			Many moons ago when I was a young MD of a dealership (Ford) we were asked to cover a Sunday breakdown in our town by the AA. T'was a simple broken cable issue but the lady in question would not allow our Ford mechanic to touch her VW and gave our guy a tirade of abuse!!  He returned to the dealership having done nowt. The AA agreed to get a VW dealer out but not for 4/5 hrs.

3 months later we received a court summons suing us and the AA for causing her stress and thus a miscarriage.  That and numerous people trying to drive off without paying or passing dodgy cheques convinced me to sell the company and do something more fun.
		
Click to expand...

I hope that she lost her case, but somehow I bet she was awarded something.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 20, 2020)

Ave done Poppy collections for the RBL in our local ASDA. Had a lovely netter for 30 mins with a guy whose son committed  suicide due to PTSD . He marched with me two days later. We had another lovely natter afterwards. But the guy I remember most was a guy who I was talking to re a trip I did to Normandy to see the DDpay beaches and cemetaries etc. I mentioned the beaches the Americans had to take were murderous. He exact reply was “ if anyone deserved it, the yanks did” I don’t know how I kept my calm and never knocked the twat out. I was seething. The problem is smiffy we don’t focus on the hundreds of folk that are normal decent customers or charity giving Joe publics in there thousands. We remember the twazzocks, the negative ones that contribute sod all to society. Instead of the ones like the guy who appreciated a kind word.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 20, 2020)

Any news Smithy. Did head office contact you or was it all hot air and bluster from this idiot?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 21, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Any news Smithy. Did head office contact you or was it all hot air and bluster from this idiot?
		
Click to expand...

No contact yet from head office. My manager say's not to worry about it. I'm not particularly, just annoyed with the prat.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 21, 2020)

Put in for a weeks sick leave for stress and go fishing


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 21, 2020)

bobmac said:



			Put in for a weeks sick leave for stress and go fishing  

Click to expand...

Too cold Bob. I'm passionate, not bloody mad.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 21, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			No contact yet from head office. My manager say's not to worry about it. I'm not particularly, just annoyed with the prat.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think you will hear anything as the person in question knows full well your service dept don't work on Sundays, and he was being an ars.e because he was probably annoyed with himself for screwing up his doctors appt's and car service on the same day.
If he was face to face, he wouldn't have the gonnads to say anything to you about it. He knew he was wrong, and just didn't have the decency to admit it so ranted without need.
He is obviosly one of the many who can't admit he made a mistake, and it has to be someone elses fault.
Don't let it bother you, life is too short


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 21, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			No contact yet from head office. My manager say's not to worry about it. I'm not particularly, just annoyed with the prat.
		
Click to expand...

still in the waiting room at the doctors 😁


----------



## chrisd (Jan 21, 2020)

I once had a blazing row with a customer who, after discussing his problem face to face, took the opportunity of waiting for another customer to turn up to shout and swear about my customer service, so after his (quite obnoxious) rant,  calmly just said "so let me just check the facts again"

"You stopped my mechanic in the road, asked him take take your disc cutter in for repair, to do it behind my back for cash, use my spare parts and then you (apparently) leave it with us for over a year before coming to collect it and now the cutter that you have no paperwork for, and my mechanic has no knowledge of you giving it to him, you want me to give you a new one free of charge? " 

He said "yes" - I invited him to leave the premises 👋


----------



## ScienceBoy (Jan 21, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			I give up.
		
Click to expand...

So does that mean I am not getting my car serviced?


----------



## Ye Olde Boomer (Jan 21, 2020)

Don Barzini said:



			Most people are generally nice and generally reasonable.

A minority of people are absolute a-holes.

The trouble is that when you work with the general public, there's a tendency to dwell on and remember the a-holes.
		
Click to expand...

I would amend this.

About 13% of people are pretty nice.
About  32% are total troglodytes.
The remaining 55% of us just do the best that we can.


----------



## Slab (Jan 21, 2020)

Ye Olde Boomer said:



			I would amend this.

About 13% of people are pretty nice.
About  32% are total troglodytes.
The remaining 55% of us just do the best that we can.
		
Click to expand...

You can't amend it, it's Dons' birthright to say it exactly like that 😅


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 21, 2020)

Slab said:



			You can't amend it, it's Dons' birthright to say it exactly like that 😅
		
Click to expand...

Careful, or you'll get "capped"


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 21, 2020)

Christmas Eve 1994 feeling happy. Phoned a customer saying that were insufficient funds to pay his cheque and it was going to be returned. He told me he had a gun and would arrange for it to be used on me. Being around 20 stone 6 ft and of gypsy origin I explained the conversation was being recorded.

i am still here but the account was transferred to Nat. West. before the end of the year.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 22, 2020)

I was booking my next hospital appointment today, 6 months time on a Wednesday.  I asked could it be on a Monday and she said the specialist only held a surgery in that hospital on a Wednesday.  So I said as the choice is a Wednesday or a Wednesday I'd take a Wednesday, I'd take the Wednesday.  
She said it was nice to have a patient who did what they're told!


----------



## larmen (Jan 22, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			I was booking my next hospital appointment today, 6 months time on a Wednesday.  I asked could it be on a Monday and she said the specialist only held a surgery in that hospital on a Wednesday.  So I said as the choice is a Wednesday or a Wednesday I'd take a Wednesday, I'd take the Wednesday. 
She said it was nice to have a patient who did what they're told! 

Click to expand...

At 6 month you are bloody lucky ;-) of course you are going to be nice.

My annual check ups are about 15 months apart. I always have to laugh if they ask me if a specific day in 1 1/2 years is convenient for me.

As for people shouting at the phone, back in the days I just turned down the volume and they were as load as anyone else. This should probably be done by software now?


----------



## bladeplayer (Jan 22, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			At work yesterday (Sunday) and the phone rings about 2pm.
"Customer" on the other end has a service booked for this morning and is expecting the car to be collected, but is ringing to say that neither him, nor his wife will be there as they both have doctors appointments.
I ask him if he would like to cancel the appointment but he says "No I still need the service done"
I then explain that I have got nobody there on service as it is a Sunday afternoon, and I can arrange for somebody to phone him in the morning to re-arrange the service appointment.
He doesn't want me to do that either.
When I ask him what he would like to do, he says "I was hoping to get it done now"......
I again explain that being a Sunday our workshops aren't open, etc. etc. and I'm met with a tirade of abuse, on what a crap garage we are, how he is disgusted with his treatment, and that he is going to phone Peugeot UK to complain about us.
I tried to explain but he wouldn't let me talk, and hung up. Unfortunately I lost it with the bloke.
I tried to phone him back to explain calmly and collectively why we couldn't carry out a service but again got a mouthful and he hung up.
Expecting a phone call from Peugeot UK today with his complaint.
I give up.
		
Click to expand...

Feel ur pain mate . Guy rang dealer principal to make complaint i refused to book his car in . Like u even if i wanted to i cant , cause im in parts , dont have access to booking sheets . 
Told him i could get 1 of the 3 service advisors to ring him or the booking centre to ring him .. 
DP came out and asked me what happened . I explained . He was shocked called the customer a name and went and rang him back . Told customer we did not need his business..


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 23, 2020)

Well, the email complaint has arrived. If I'm not sacked he is going to report me to the police for harassment, and will also be contacting the Sun newspaper with the story. Apparently I phoned him back 3 times which has caused untold stress to his sick wife. I actually phoned him back once to offer my apologies but he wasn't having any of that. Also I know where he lives and if I attempt to go round to see him then be warned.... He's ex Army. You couldn't make this crock of shit up if you tried 😱😱😱


----------



## harpo_72 (Jan 23, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Well, the email complaint has arrived. If I'm not sacked he is going to report me to the police for harassment, and will also be contacting the Sun newspaper with the story. Apparently I phoned him back 3 times which has caused untold stress to his sick wife. I actually phoned him back once to offer my apologies but he wasn't having any of that. Also I know where he lives and if I attempt to go round to see him then be warned.... He's ex Army. You couldn't make this crock of shit up if you tried 😱😱😱
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like one of life's unpleasant people .. move on and look for some banter with one of your friends.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 23, 2020)

So sorry to read the problem. Surely the phone record will show how many times you phoned and how long you were on the phone. At least a starting point.


----------



## Swango1980 (Jan 23, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Well, the email complaint has arrived. If I'm not sacked he is going to report me to the police for harassment, and will also be contacting the Sun newspaper with the story. Apparently I phoned him back 3 times which has caused untold stress to his sick wife. I actually phoned him back once to offer my apologies but he wasn't having any of that. Also I know where he lives and if I attempt to go round to see him then be warned.... He's ex Army. You couldn't make this crock of shit up if you tried 😱😱😱
		
Click to expand...

If it can be proved he is lying, for example, the number of times you phoned back, could you sue for him harassing you?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 23, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			So sorry to read the problem. Surely the phone record will show how many times you phoned and how long you were on the phone. At least a starting point.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I have subsequently found out that the calls aren't recorded. So it's now down to his word against mine.


----------



## Swango1980 (Jan 23, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Unfortunately I have subsequently found out that the calls aren't recorded. So it's now down to his word against mine.
		
Click to expand...

Surely the phone bill record states all the calls that have been made?


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 23, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Unfortunately I have subsequently found out that the calls aren't recorded. So it's now down to his word against mine.
		
Click to expand...

phone company will have a record of the number, when it was called ect, as for the Police, they don't have time for real crime let alone som knob complaining about getting rang back after hanging up on someone


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 23, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			phone company will have a record of the number, when it was called ect, as for the Police, they don't have time for real crime let alone som knob complaining about getting rang back after hanging up on someone
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, the guy is full of gusto and trying his luck, he's probably just after a freebie like most people are these days. 
Unfortunately that means you get the $hitty end of the stick until it's sorted out.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 23, 2020)

Swango1980 said:



			Surely the phone bill record states all the calls that have been made?
		
Click to expand...

I called him back to apologise, the phone was initially engaged. I tried a couple more times and eventually got through. Hopefully phone records, if it goes that far, will only show "connected" calls???


----------



## Lazkir (Jan 23, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			I called him back to apologise, the phone was initially engaged. I tried a couple more times and eventually got through. Hopefully phone records, if it goes that far, will only show "connected" calls???
		
Click to expand...

This is why I always try to use my mobile phone to call people. I can screenshot the record of exactly how many times I've called customers, when and how long each call lasted. Has cut short many an 'argument' from customers saying that the engineer never called.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 23, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			when you say "you lost it with the bloke" what does that mean? Does he have grounds for the complaint?
		
Click to expand...

I shouted at him


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 23, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			I shouted at him
		
Click to expand...

Wow, he is a bit of a flower if just shouting has stressed him out to this level. Wonder what job he did in the army?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 23, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			Wow, he is a bit of a flower if just shouting has stressed him out to this level. Wonder what job he did in the army?
		
Click to expand...

Bomb disposal I reckon


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 23, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			I shouted at him
		
Click to expand...

I'm afraid the moment you shouted at him you lost all moral high ground and gave him grounds to complain

If they look into it and find out the shouting they can't be like oh we looked at it and you behaved 
Professionally in a situation were someone was unreasonable 

Not saying he is right. He sounds a complete idiot however with the shouting at him the company has reason not to side with you


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Hopefully your employers will back you to the hilt, and stick a bomb up his Sphincter, see if he can dispose of that


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 23, 2020)

Al bet you a box of pinnacles he stinks and wears short socks.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 23, 2020)

It's never good to lose your cool with customers as they will then use it as a stick to beat you with.  However, we're all human and someone sometimes can push the wrong buttons.   I guess part of it is how much you shouted at him and what you said.
Hopefully your employers know the kind of person you are and will support you in this.  A lot will depend on how the "customer" speaks to people but from what I've read he's a total ass and is trying to blame everyone but hmself for his mistake.
He's been totally unreasonable from the start and asking for you to be sacked threatening to report you to the Police and write to the Sun should show your employers the type of person he is.  The fact he's a Sun reader should tell you all you need to know.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 23, 2020)

Apparently both my service manager and my general manager have both spoken with him today and are both of the impression of the majority of posters on here


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			Al bet you a box of pinnacles he stinks and wears short socks.
		
Click to expand...

 Probably black ones with his shirt hanging out


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 23, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			I shouted at him
		
Click to expand...

Got speaker on your phone Smiffy?  If I get one like that I just flick it onto speaker so the whole office can hear, then at an appropriate point let the caller know that the rest of the office is listening to them.

And if I think it is appropriate, I'll raise my voice as well.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 23, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			And if I think it is appropriate, I'll raise my voice as well. 

Click to expand...

Believe me Rich, it was appropriate. 
The guy was being a total arse


----------



## bobmac (Jan 23, 2020)

It's good to hear your managers are behind you.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 23, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Believe me Rich, it was appropriate.
The guy was being a total arse
		
Click to expand...

Had a complaint made about me in the old firm, in which I did raise my voice, and a bit more.  Told them as much when I was served the papers.  They spoke to the complainant who completely verified my version of events.  No further action as he was being a total arse.

So you don't always lose the moral high ground if it is appropriate, as it was deemed in that instance.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Believe me Rich, it was appropriate.
The guy was being a total arse
		
Click to expand...

Probably a ex forces forum member then


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 23, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Probably a ex forces forum member then 

Click to expand...

Forum member would know better than to argue with Smiffy 😁


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 23, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Probably black ones with his shirt hanging out 

Click to expand...

That describes me. 😳


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 23, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			That describes me. 😳
		
Click to expand...

Black Moustache to match


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 23, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Had a complaint made about me in the old firm, in which I did raise my voice, and a bit more.  Told them as much when I was served the papers.  They spoke to the complainant who completely verified my version of events.  No further action as he was being a total arse.

So you don't always lose the moral high ground if it is appropriate, as it was deemed in that instance.
		
Click to expand...

Massively different as the person verified your version no? This guy is claiming harassment and stress ..

More the exception that proves the rule


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 23, 2020)

williamalex1 said:



			Black Moustache to match 

Click to expand...

Hint of grey in there 🤨


----------



## richart (Jan 24, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			I was booking my next hospital appointment today, 6 months time on a Wednesday.  I asked could it be on a Monday and she said the specialist only held a surgery in that hospital on a Wednesday.  So I said as the choice is a Wednesday or a Wednesday I'd take a Wednesday, I'd take the Wednesday. 
She said it was nice to have a patient who did what they're told! 

Click to expand...

I rang hospital up to change my appointment for an MRI scan. Had a specific line for scans to do this, and told I was number two in the queue. Minute later I am number one in the queue. 20 minutes later and I am still number one in the queue. How long does It take to make an appointment ?


----------



## richart (Jan 24, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Apparently both my service manager and my general manager have both spoken with him today and are both of the impression of the majority of posters on here
		
Click to expand...

If you need a customer reference I am here for you Rob. I am confident I have the diplomacy skills of Boris Johnson.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 25, 2020)

Well, just to update things. 
Our girl from service department called around to collect this "customers" car from him yesterday morning, as it was due it's MOT.
He threw the keys at her, when she then went to check around the car for damage (to cover ourselves) he told her to get off of his property. She explained what she was doing, and why she had to do it, but he was having none of it and threatened to call the police if she didn't leave.
Our general manager then phoned him later on in the day to discuss certain things with him, he was met with a barrage of effing and blinding.
Oh dear.


----------



## pauljames87 (Jan 25, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Well, just to update things.
Our girl from service department called around to collect this "customers" car from him yesterday morning, as it was due it's MOT.
He threw the keys at her, when she then went to check around the car for damage (to cover ourselves) he told her to get off of his property. She explained what she was doing, and why she had to do it, but he was having none of it and threatened to call the police if she didn't leave.
Our general manager then phoned him later on in the day to discuss certain things with him, he was met with a barrage of effing and blinding.
Oh dear.
		
Click to expand...

One of 2 options 

1. Explains everything , he is literally just s complete nasty piece of work (this option is likely)

2. The lesser explored option, eluded to in your initial post. Him and his wife had drs appointments, maybe there is a serious illness at play, stress on him etc. However if this is the option he shouldn't be taking it out on you or the service lady


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 25, 2020)

I tend to find people are like that when they wear flight socks. Must be something to do with restricting blood flow to brain.

On a positive, I would be glad he had kicked off Again.Proves it’s not just me. Re the general manager if he has any big hairy ones he should be sending a letter to his HQ and Mr Pig ignorant saying his custom is no longer required.


----------



## Slab (Jan 25, 2020)

I feel this customers best course of action is to go direct to Peugeot social media 😁


----------



## bobmac (Jan 25, 2020)

His behaviour is not acceptable and if he is allowed to get away with it, who will be his next target?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 25, 2020)

Surely your company should refuse to deal with him. Companies should have a zero tolerance attitude towards abuse of their staff. Refuse to service his car, blacklist him.

If they don't what does that say about their attitude towards protecting their staff?


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 25, 2020)

Customer is king.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 25, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Customer is king.
		
Click to expand...

Some customers you don't need.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 25, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Some customers you don't need.
		
Click to expand...

Not disputing that, however at the end of the day they "pay your wages"!


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 25, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Not disputing that, however at the end of the day they "pay your wages"!
		
Click to expand...

This guy sounds like the sort that doesn't ever pay the bill.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 25, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Not disputing that, however at the end of the day they "pay your wages"!
		
Click to expand...

So that gives them the "right" to talk to you like that ??


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 25, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Not disputing that, however at the end of the day they "pay your wages"!
		
Click to expand...

That suggests they can behave as they like. Good behaviour is a two way street. As a business owner I would blacklist this customer and tell him to take his business elsewhere. At that point he is no longer 'paying your wages'. 
Some customers are simply not worth having, the money is not worth it.

I've done this with abusive customers previously and would have no hesitation in doing it again in similar circumstances. Very rare but it does happen on occasions. Damned satisfying I can tell you and better for your mental health not to have to deal with unpleasant people.


----------



## SatchFan (Jan 25, 2020)

I worked for the Post Office for many years and despite being a so-called public service even we had the power to ban customers should the need arise. There is only so much anyone should have to take.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 25, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			So that gives them the "right" to talk to you like that ??
		
Click to expand...

I didn't say that. I am more surprised at you "losing it" tbh.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 25, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That suggests they can behave as they like. Good behaviour is a two way street. As a business owner I would blacklist this customer and tell him to take his business elsewhere. At that point he is no longer 'paying your wages'.
Some customers are simply not worth having, the money is not worth it.

I've done this with abusive customers previously and would have no hesitation in doing it again in similar circumstances. Very rare but it does happen on occasions. Damned satisfying I can tell you and better for your mental health not to have to deal with unpleasant people.
		
Click to expand...

Thing is "if" the car is under warranty then the customer has a contract with you. (We know nothing about this incident)

There is more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## Neilds (Jan 25, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			That suggests they can behave as they like. Good behaviour is a two way street. As a business owner I would blacklist this customer and tell him to take his business elsewhere. At that point he is no longer 'paying your wages'.
Some customers are simply not worth having, the money is not worth it.

I've done this with abusive customers previously and would have no hesitation in doing it again in similar circumstances. Very rare but it does happen on occasions. Damned satisfying I can tell you and better for your mental health not to have to deal with unpleasant people.
		
Click to expand...

However, I think companies nowadays then to give more sway to the customer as they are scared of the social media reaction. Only takes one idiot to put something bad on Twitter/Facebook and a companies reputation is ruined


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 25, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Thing is "if" the car is under warranty then the customer has a contract with you. (We know nothing about this incident)

There is more than one way to skin a cat.
		
Click to expand...

The guy was expecting to be able to call in at 2pm on a Sunday afternoon to have a service carried out. I explained that our service department was not open on a Sunday and offered to either get them to cancel his appointment or they could phone him the next day to reappoint. He wasn't happy about this and decided to fire a broadside at me claiming our service was rubbish and he would report us to head office for the way we had treated him. I tried to reason with him but he wouldn't let me get a word in edgeways. I raised my voice trying to make myself heard. Hung up in the end. That's it.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 25, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Thing is "if" the car is under warranty then the customer has a contract with you. (We know nothing about this incident)

There is more than one way to skin a cat.
		
Click to expand...

The warranty is with the car company, not the dealer. The dealer acts on their behalf but I am sure can decline to carry out work for a customer who is unreasonable, abusive or aggressive. The dealer has to decide if the customer is any one of those three. The customer then has to go to another dealer or the mfr has to arrange a solution themselves. 

I agree with your last line but some people are just not capable of behaving in a civilised way and we need to make that their problem then, not everyone else's.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 25, 2020)

A company has the right to refuse service. You hear of people getting banned from shops, bars, venues. Why not car dealers?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 25, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			The guy was expecting to be able to call in at 2pm on a Sunday afternoon to have a service carried out. I explained that our service department was not open on a Sunday and offered to either get them to cancel his appointment or they could phone him the next day to reappoint. He wasn't happy about this and decided to fire a broadside at me claiming our service was rubbish and he would report us to head office for the way we had treated him. I tried to reason with him but he wouldn't let me get a word in edgeways. I raised my voice trying to make myself heard. Hung up in the end. That's it.
		
Click to expand...

Smiffy, you have said all that in your first post. You should not have to explain yourself again.

The fact he said his car is under warranty is complete and utter rammel. The car being a Peugeot does not have to be serviced at your garage or in fact any Peugeot garage. As long as the car is serviced it is under warranty. He can skin his cat/warranty car in another garage.


----------



## williamalex1 (Jan 25, 2020)

To me throwing keys at an employee who's just doing their job, proves this guy is unstable and should be reported to the police,  before it escalates.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 26, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



*Smiffy, you have said all that in your first post. You should not have to explain yourself again.*

Click to expand...

I felt I had to Geezer, as there are a couple of posters on here that would like to see me come unstuck, so I was just clarifying the situation for them.
I mean, my mate owns a pub. People are allowed to go in there and start to scream and shout, and run his business down without fear of being thrown out, because customers "pay his wages".
"Customer is king".... yeah right.


----------



## robinthehood (Jan 26, 2020)

We've heard one side of a story and to me it's seems like the OP handled the situation badly and is seeking validation  for his actions. Sure some customers can be arses but we train our staff to deal with them.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jan 26, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			We've heard one side of a story and to me it's seems like the OP handled the situation badly and is seeking validation  for his actions. Sure some customers can be arses but we train our staff to deal with them.
		
Click to expand...

At my place, customers get one free hit. If they're rude, a polite but firm mention that their attitude won't be tolerated and then they're fair game. 

From all I've seen on The thread, not only was he rude, to more than one person. But he also wanted something that simply couldnt be done. 

He simply had a paddy and is now trying to make himself the victim. A common theme with people like that. 

Whilst in hindsight, Smiffy may wish he had remained calm, imo the bloke got what he deserved.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 26, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			At my place, customers get one free hit. If they're rude, a polite but firm mention that their attitude won't be tolerated and then they're fair game.

From all I've seen on The thread, not only was he rude, to more than one person. But he also wanted something that simply couldnt be done.

He simply had a paddy and is now trying to make himself the victim. A common theme with people like that.

Whilst in hindsight, Smiffy may wish he had remained calm, imo the bloke got what he deserved.
		
Click to expand...

and may, just may think about being a plank in future. mr gob not the OP.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 26, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			We've heard one side of a story and to me it's seems like the OP handled the situation badly and is seeking validation  for his actions. Sure some customers can be arses but we train our staff to deal with them.
		
Click to expand...

Good for you. I wasn't looking for validation for my actions, but if anybody was going to say I was, I had a hunch it would be you. I'd really love to meet you in person to really see if you are the tit you come across as on here. . Now say I have anger management issues. For people like you, you know, maybe I have. There, I've bitten. You can get on with your day xxxx


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 26, 2020)

Don't you just love those sat at their keyboard advocating something they wouldn't like done to them if they had been the person in the event.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 26, 2020)

Sniffy you should have told him to bring the car down and that he could pick it up again in three hours time ,then when he comes to collect the car tell him that will be X amount give him the keys and he wouldn't have been any the wiser that the car had not been touched since he dropped it off ,and you would have been x amount richer ..
 Well maybe not but the thought of doing so was fun


----------



## Dando (Jan 26, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Good for you. I wasn't looking for validation for my actions, but if anybody was going to say I was, I had a hunch it would be you. I'd really love to meet you in person to really see if you are the tit you come across as on here. . Now say I have anger management issues. For people like you, you know, maybe I have. There, I've bitten. You can get on with your day xxxx
		
Click to expand...

Smiffy, you need to remember that knobinhood is a troll and a complete tool


----------



## robinthehood (Jan 26, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Good for you. I wasn't looking for validation for my actions, but if anybody was going to say I was, I had a hunch it would be you. I'd really love to meet you in person to really see if you are the tit you come across as on here. . Now say I have anger management issues. For people like you, you know, maybe I have. There, I've bitten. You can get on with your day xxxx
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry, the irony of your reply is not lost. 😉


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 27, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Don't worry, the irony of your reply is not lost. 😉
		
Click to expand...

Stock reply for a knob....


----------



## robinthehood (Jan 27, 2020)

. 



Smiffy said:



			Stock reply for a knob....
		
Click to expand...

Someone offers an opinion on your post and all you can do is abuse them. Very much proving my point.  Perhaps you'd benefit from some customer care training?


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 27, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			.
Someone offers an opinion on your post and all you can do is abuse them. Very much proving my point.  Perhaps you'd benefit from some customer care training?
		
Click to expand...

Your opinion wasn't welcome.
Thank you.


----------



## oxymoron (Jan 27, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			.
Someone offers an opinion on your post and all you can do is abuse them. Very much proving my point.  Perhaps you'd benefit from some customer care training?
		
Click to expand...

Do you not look back on your post's and sometimes think " umm i may have got that one wrong ?" especially as you seem to be the only one among many with such an opposing view ?
Do you work with the public ? If so you would know how the tiny minority have a terrible attitude that they are right and everyone else is wrong  ,,,,,,,,hang on a minute ,,,,,sounds like i am describing you 
However its ok you can spin it and decide everyone else is wrong and you are right.


----------



## robinthehood (Jan 27, 2020)

oxymoron said:



			Do you not look back on your post's and sometimes think " umm i may have got that one wrong ?" especially as you seem to be the only one among many with such an opposing view ?
Do you work with the public ? If so you would know how the tiny minority have a terrible attitude that they are right and everyone else is wrong  ,,,,,,,,hang on a minute ,,,,,sounds like i am describing you 
However its ok you can spin it and decide everyone else is wrong and you are right.
		
Click to expand...

What opposing view is that? The OP is clearly looking for affirmation of his own actions and his responses confirm that.  I'm sure the customer in question was a total dick , but a degree of professionalism needs to be maintained or we're no better.


----------



## oxymoron (Jan 27, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			What opposing view is that? The OP is clearly looking for affirmation of his own actions and his responses confirm that.  I'm sure the customer in question was a total dick , but a degree of professionalism needs to be maintained or we're no better.
		
Click to expand...

The OP does not ask for affirmation , he just runs through the scenario indeed he tried to ring to apologize . Nowhere do i see how he confirms your view on the matter .
As for professionalism from what i have read , and indeed i do not know the OP,but i think he went beyond by trying to apologize to the man.
And the customer showed his character in the incident with the lady who called for his car and in the call to his manager ,so again you seem to be dismissing 3 cases of abuse
just to dig at the OP and that to me is opposing the views of of the incident you were provided with and the opinions of plenty of posters on here .

As much as i like to see different opinions some of which we can learn from ,some just want to stir the pot and offer no value .


----------



## robinthehood (Jan 27, 2020)

oxymoron said:



			The OP does not ask for affirmation , he just runs through the scenario indeed he tried to ring to apologize . Nowhere do i see how he confirms your view on the matter .
As for professionalism from what i have read , and indeed i do not know the OP,but i think he went beyond by trying to apologize to the man.
And the customer showed his character in the incident with the lady who called for his car and in the call to his manager ,so again you seem to be dismissing 3 cases of abuse
just to dig at the OP and that to me is opposing the views of of the incident you were provided with and the opinions of plenty of posters on here .

As much as i like to see different opinions some of which we can learn from ,some just want to stir the pot and offer no value .
		
Click to expand...

I'm sorry, but the phrases

 "I lost it", "shouted at him" and "rang to apologise" 

Tell me the OP lost control of the situation and could have handled it better and is only interested in getting affirmation from his mates.

The abusive responses I have received just back that up.


----------



## Captainron (Jan 27, 2020)

Happy Birthday Smiffy.

 I’m with you on this. Customer is a complete and utter twonk. You made a small judgement mistake and apologised. Doubt that the customer will apologise for their shortcomings.


----------



## Don Barzini (Jan 27, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			I'm sorry, but the phrases

"I lost it", "shouted at him" and "rang to apologise"

Tell me the OP lost control of the situation and could have handled it better and is only interested in getting affirmation from his mates.
		
Click to expand...

They tell me that the OP is human, rather than a robot who can stand there and take unfair abuse.

And as for affirmation, I think the OP got that from his manager and the lady who collected the guy's car - who both got a mouthful of abuse from the guy as well. 

Smiffy, as someone else has said I think you went above and beyond by trying to apologise. You had nothing to apologise for.


----------



## DCB (Jan 27, 2020)

C'mon Gents, lets play nicely together


----------



## Russ_D (Jan 27, 2020)

I've had the odd bell-end on the phone in my time. If they are having a rant i just go quiet, wait for them to finish, stay quiet a bit longer then speak after they ask if i'm still there. I just say "Yes i am, i was just waiting for you to finish", puts them on the back foot.
If they are effing and jeffing i give them 3 warnings and advise i will terminate the call if the continue to be abusive. I've had to terminate the call a few times.

To Smiffy "losing it", it's human. There is only so long a person can retain composure when being abused. Yes, the aim is to stay profesional but everyone snaps at some point. I wouldn't be surprised if Smiffy's boss refuses to service that guys car in the future. Any custom is accepted at the managers discretion after all.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jan 27, 2020)

It's one thing to be verbally abusive down a phone, but it's another thing when they are verbally of physically abusive when you are in their prescence.
I have had attempted physical abuse (punches thrown) and had obviosuly aggressive dogs set upon me and always within a customers house.
Of course they have always claimed it was my fault, my fault they didnt have money to pay for the repair, my fault they knew they weren't under warranty, my fault the machine failed, my fault for everything.
It's very easy to loose your rag in situations but you try not to and definately don't retaliate just pick up your stuff, and try and walk out.
Soometimes dealing with the public can be an absolute nightmare, but for every as.s hole theres a 100 nice ones


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 28, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			I'm sorry, but the phrases
"I lost it", "shouted at him" and "rang to apologise"
Tell me the OP lost control of the situation and could have handled it better and* is only interested in getting affirmation from his mates.*
The abusive responses I have received just back that up.
		
Click to expand...

They say "least said, soonest mended" but in this instance I'll continue for a little more.
I repeat, I was not posting to get affirmation from my "mates". I was posting to ask "what is wrong with some people". But thanks are due for the assumption that the vast majority on here are my "mates". I am not worthy.
You seem to have a "vendetta" against me for some reason. This is not the first time you have had little digs at me. Is it because I appear to have so many "mates?" Is it because I'm a better golfer? I dunno what it is. We have never met, (as far as I am aware), so I'm really at a loss.
Your first comment on this thread was to ask what I had done. I responded, but wish I hadn't. It turned out, as I suspected it would, that I was just giving you a little fuel for your particular bonfire.
Your next contribution was to "like" the one post that went against the majority (the only "like" on that post I may add). This was the first post that said I should have handled the situation a little better. 
I myself admitted this by saying that I tried to apologise to the customer by phoning him back. I didn't try to phone him back to antagonise him further, despite what you might think. I was met with further verbal abuse from the guy. So I hung up and gave up trying. 
In truth, I think I'm quite a decent bloke. I know the difference between right and wrong, and I felt that I had done wrong.


----------



## robinthehood (Jan 28, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			They say "least said, soonest mended" but in this instance I'll continue for a little more.
I repeat, I was not posting to get affirmation from my "mates". I was posting to ask "what is wrong with some people". But thanks are due for the assumption that the vast majority on here are my "mates". I am not worthy.
You seem to have a "vendetta" against me for some reason. This is not the first time you have had little digs at me. Is it because I appear to have so many "mates?" Is it because I'm a better golfer? I dunno what it is. We have never met, (as far as I am aware), so I'm really at a loss.
Your first comment on this thread was to ask what I had done. I responded, but wish I hadn't. It turned out, as I suspected it would, that I was just giving you a little fuel for your particular bonfire.
Your next contribution was to "like" the one post that went against the majority (the only "like" on that post I may add). This was the first post that said I should have handled the situation a little better. 
I myself admitted this by saying that I tried to apologise to the customer by phoning him back. I didn't try to phone him back to antagonise him further, despite what you might think. I was met with further verbal abuse from the guy. So I hung up and gave up trying. 
In truth, I think I'm quite a decent bloke. I know the difference between right and wrong, and I felt that I had done wrong.
		
Click to expand...

And then proceeded to be abusive to someone on a golf forum who's opinion you didn't like. You can just ignore me you know.


----------



## Smiffy (Jan 28, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			And then proceeded to be abusive to someone on a golf forum who's opinion you didn't like. You can just ignore me you know.
		
Click to expand...

Or you can choose not to comment on any of my posts????


----------



## DaveR (Jan 28, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			And then proceeded to be abusive to someone on a golf forum who's opinion you didn't like. You can just ignore me you know.
		
Click to expand...

Let's be honest, you and one or two others on this forum go out to deliberately wind people up.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 28, 2020)

I havent met either of you, but I know which one Id rather meet in real life.....and he aint wearing green.


----------



## robinthehood (Jan 28, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			I havent met either of you, but I know which one Id rather meet in real life.....and he aint wearing green.

Click to expand...

Cheers , next time I'm in Milton Keynes I'll give you a shout. 👍


----------



## chrisd (Jan 28, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			Or you can choose not to comment on any of my posts????
		
Click to expand...

Let's face it Smiffy, true to form he'll overstep the mark soon with his posting style, get blackballed and return pheonix like as " Fryer Tuck" 👍


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 28, 2020)

robinthehood said:



			Cheers , next time I'm in Milton Keynes I'll give you a shout. 👍
		
Click to expand...

No probs, I've only ever been there once myself, not something I want to repeat, thanks.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 28, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			No probs, I've only ever been there once myself, not something I want to repeat, thanks.

Click to expand...

But they have concrete cows and lots of  roundabouts and things, and an indoor ski slope, and ridiculously complicated parking, so I always get a ticket.

What's not to like?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 28, 2020)

murphthemog said:



			But they have concrete cows and lots of  roundabouts and things, and an indoor ski slope, and ridiculously complicated parking, so I always get a ticket.

What's not to like?
		
Click to expand...

Last week in July, first week in August booked, got in there before the rush.


----------



## Dando (Jan 29, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			Last week in July, first week in August booked, got in there before the rush.

Click to expand...

the best way to see Milton Keynes is in the rear view mirror


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 29, 2020)

chrisd said:



			Let's face it Smiffy, true to form he'll overstep the mark soon with his posting style, get blackballed and return pheonix like as " Fryer Tuck" 👍
		
Click to expand...

spelling police alert It’s “Friar” you heathen 👍😁😉


----------



## Imurg (Jan 29, 2020)

Dando said:



			the best way to see Milton Keynes is in the rear view mirror
		
Click to expand...

I'd argue the best way to see Milton Keynes is from afar......see it in the rear view mirror and it means you've been there.


----------



## Russ_D (Jan 29, 2020)

Imurg said:



			I'd argue the best way to see Milton Keynes is from afar......see it in the rear view mirror and it means you've been there.
		
Click to expand...

Had the "pleasure" of visiting Milton Keynes twice. Both times to see Huddersfield V MK Dons. Got lost both times. Who's bright idea was it to have a zillion round-a-bouts?!?!?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Jan 29, 2020)

Russ_D said:



			Had the "pleasure" of visiting Milton Keynes twice. Both times to see Huddersfield V MK Dons. Got lost both times. Who's bright idea was it to have a zillion round-a-bouts?!?!?
		
Click to expand...

Have you ever been to Swindon away - they have that "nest" of roundabouts, maybe 6 or 8 of em, mind-boggling.


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jan 29, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			spelling police alert It’s “Friar” you heathen 👍😁😉
		
Click to expand...

Never thought I would see the day when you corrected spelling TashyBoy!


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 29, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			spelling police alert It’s “Friar” you heathen 👍😁😉
		
Click to expand...

Old Tucky gets annoyed if you can't spell it properly.
You are a marked man chrisd.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jan 29, 2020)

Liverbirdie said:



			Have you ever been to Swindon away - they have that "nest" of rounabouts, maybe 6 or 8 of em, mind-boggling.
		
Click to expand...

I drove through there last Wednesday. I'm hoping I never have to do it again . There was zero flow of traffic, awful system, horrible as an outsider and for anyone I nearly took out last Wednesday afternoon / early evening I apologise. Ultimately though, blame the clown who designed the system and clearly had a buidling firm specialising in roundabouts.


----------



## Robin Hood (Jan 29, 2020)

Milton Keynes 
I lived there for 4 years (90-94)
It was a great place then.
Honestly 😀


----------



## Kellfire (Jan 29, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



			spelling police alert It’s “Friar” you heathen 👍😁😉
		
Click to expand...

Correcting someone with word salad is bad form.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 29, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			Never thought I would see the day when you corrected spelling TashyBoy!
		
Click to expand...

😂😂😂😂😂


----------



## chrisd (Jan 29, 2020)

Robin Hood said:



			Old Tucky gets annoyed if you can't spell it properly.
You are a marked man chrisd.
		
Click to expand...

I can spell "it" properly,  its Frier I struggle with


----------



## Imurg (Jan 29, 2020)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I drove through there last Wednesday. I'm hoping I never have to do it again . There was zero flow of traffic, awful system, horrible as an outsider and for anyone I nearly took out last Wednesday afternoon / early evening I apologise. Ultimately though, blame the clown who designed the system and clearly had a buidling firm specialising in roundabouts.
		
Click to expand...

The issue with these "magic roundabouts " ,as they call them, is that they're designed by a computer model. As are many junction changes.
They will have done traffic surveys, working out how much goes which way at whatever time, plugged it all into the model and it spits out a junction.
If, and it's probably the biggest IF the world has seen, everybody follows the rules, doesn't rush, stays in lane etc etc....it will work.
The trouble is that life simply isnt like that. And it only takes one person to try and buck the system and the whole thing collapses on its arse. Once that has happened  it's like dominoes falling..
Hence the struggles to get through them.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 29, 2020)

Imurg said:



			The issue with these "magic roundabouts " ,as they call them, is that they're designed by a computer model. As are many junction changes.
They will have done traffic surveys, working out how much goes which way at whatever time, plugged it all into the model and it spits out a junction.
If, and it's probably the biggest IF the world has seen, everybody follows the rules, doesn't rush, stays in lane etc etc....it will work.
The trouble is that life simply isnt like that. And it only takes one person to try and buck the system and the whole thing collapses on its arse. Once that has happened  it's like dominoes falling..
Hence the struggles to get through them.
		
Click to expand...

Hemel had one... utter chaos  as i remember


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 29, 2020)

Russ_D said:



			Had the "pleasure" of visiting Milton Keynes twice. Both times to see Huddersfield V MK Dons. Got lost both times. Who's bright idea was it to have a zillion round-a-bouts?!?!?
		
Click to expand...

Milton Keynes is very easy to get around once you get used to to it - H and V roads on a grid - nice and simple and traffic flows well 



Imurg said:



			The issue with these "magic roundabouts " ,as they call them, is that they're designed by a computer model. As are many junction changes.
They will have done traffic surveys, working out how much goes which way at whatever time, plugged it all into the model and it spits out a junction.
If, and it's probably the biggest IF the world has seen, everybody follows the rules, doesn't rush, stays in lane etc etc....it will work.
The trouble is that life simply isnt like that. And it only takes one person to try and buck the system and the whole thing collapses on its arse. Once that has happened  it's like dominoes falling..
Hence the struggles to get through them.
		
Click to expand...

Used to go on the Hemel one every day and it works when you drive on it regulary- it’s when someone arrives to it and just gets confused , seen it abroad in a number of places as well - and they seem to work


----------



## Imurg (Jan 29, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			Hemel had one... utter chaos  as i remember

Click to expand...

Still got it.
6 in a circle. And the test centre used to be 200 yards from it.
The number of times people went the wrong way they eventually started saying " just go up to the roundabouts and go any way you like and I'll take it from there"
They're great fun if you know what you're at but a nightmare the first time you see one.


----------



## robinthehood (Jan 29, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Still got it.
6 in a circle. And the test centre used to be 200 yards from it.
The number of times people went the wrong way they eventually started saying " just go up to the roundabouts and go any way you like and I'll take it from there"
They're great fun if you know what you're at but a nightmare the first time you see one.
		
Click to expand...

I go "around" it a lot on my way to RAF Halton. It certainly looks worse than it actually is.


----------



## patricks148 (Jan 29, 2020)

Imurg said:



			Still got it.
6 in a circle. And the test centre used to be 200 yards from it.
The number of times people went the wrong way they eventually started saying " just go up to the roundabouts and go any way you like and I'll take it from there"
They're great fun if you know what you're at but a nightmare the first time you see one.
		
Click to expand...

is the Kodak Bulding still there?


----------



## Imurg (Jan 29, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			is the Kodak Bulding still there?
		
Click to expand...

Not sure
A bit like MK, I try not to go there...


----------



## fundy (Jan 29, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			is the Kodak Bulding still there?
		
Click to expand...


there was plans to convert it to flats probably 10 years or so ago, not sure if they ever did


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Jan 29, 2020)

fundy said:



			there was plans to convert it to flats probably 10 years or so ago, not sure if they ever did
		
Click to expand...

I believe it is flats and some more apartments in front of it


----------



## louise_a (Jan 29, 2020)

I went on a school trip to the Kodak factory once, the weird roundabout wasn't there then, I have been round it a few times though, the weirdest is the feeling that sometimes you are going the wrong way around.


----------



## fundy (Jan 29, 2020)

louise_a said:



			I went on a school trip to the Kodak factory once, the weird roundabout wasn't there then, I have been round it a few times though, the weirdest is the feeling that sometimes you are going the wrong way around.
		
Click to expand...


its a circular road with 6 or 7 roundabouts not a big roundabout with small ones on it, hence you could go the "wrong way round" 

used to play cricket at Hemel each year, without fail someone would get lost because of or crash on the roundabout, if we has 11 just before the start it was a miracle!!!! (albeit not as bad as Royston lol)


----------

